
Morse Keyer for kids / beginners using Ardiuno - maharishi1
https://github.com/maharishi/MorseKeyer
======
brudgers
Looks like a Visual Studio project. Which version is required? Is the code C
or C++ (I don't know much).

~~~
maharishi1
either you can use the visual studio 2015 or use the Arduino Code editor from
their site and open the MorseKeyer.ino file and pitches.h file

